# 15 amp light switch on a 20 amp circuit



## stubecullerstan (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all,
 We are new here.  My wife and I just bought our first house last week and have been deep in improvements.  We want to put in push button light switches, but we can only find them in 15 amp.  All of the circuits in the house are 15 amp except for one that is 20 amp.  The switch for that room controls one grounded duplex which we plan to plug a ceiling fan into.

Is that going to be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## handyguys (Apr 5, 2010)

It may or may not be okay, depends.

But, why, how are you plugging a ceiling fan into a duplex outlet? That's not right. A permanent fixture, like a ceiling fan, needs to be properly terminated in a proper electrical box.

There are some good books on basic wiring. Black & Decker has one that's good.
Amazon Store - Black & Decker Basic Wiring & Electrical Repair

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## stubecullerstan (Apr 5, 2010)

handyguys said:


> It may or may not be okay, depends.
> 
> But, why, how are you plugging a ceiling fan into a duplex outlet? That's not right. A permanent fixture, like a ceiling fan, needs to be properly terminated in a proper electrical box.
> 
> ...



It is a belt drive fan with the motor mounted to the wall and the motor has a polarized plug on it already.

And, I have that book already, just got it Friday, but was painting most the weekend.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 5, 2010)

stubecullerstan said:


> we can only find them in 15 amp.  All of the circuits in the house are 15 amp except for one that is 20 amp.



Practically, I doubt you will notice any shortening of the switch operating lifetime due to occasionally switching 20A with a 15A switch, unless you are switching a large motor.  
A ceiling fan is a 'motor load' but they may only pull 1 or 2 amps.


----------



## stubecullerstan (Apr 5, 2010)

Great, thanks.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd contact the manufacturer of the switch and see if they make the same switch in a commercial grade.

I'm familiar with Leviton products, and they make both different grades and styles of light switches.  For the most part, their residential grade light switches are rated at only 15 amps.  Their commercial grade switches are available in ratings of 15 and 20 amp, and their industrial grade switches are available in ratings of 15, 20 and 30 amps.

AC Switches > All Leviton Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products

So, if you like that push button style of switch, see if that same style is available in a commercial grade, in which case you should be able to get it in both 15 and 20 amp ratings.


----------

